# MP3 On the topic of Translations and Manuscripts



## BG (May 4, 2009)

Do you know of any good MP3's on this topic ?


----------



## MAV (May 4, 2009)

Hi here is a great place to start SermonAudio.com - Trinitarian Bible Society


----------



## larryjf (May 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of good ones...
SermonAudio.com - The Reformers and the Bible Version Question
SermonAudio.com - Bible Versions, The Problem Solved


----------



## BG (May 4, 2009)

I


----------



## KMK (May 5, 2009)

WDG said:


> I downloaded a few this afternoon, it was not much help. Thanks anyway.



Perhaps you could be more specific. That might help you PB brethren to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Robert Truelove (May 7, 2009)

If you would like to hear a critique of some of the most common arguments made in favor of the Traditional Text (over against the Critical Text), I did a lecture on this a few years ago. You can listen to it for free on sermonaudio.com here...

SermonAudio.com - Critiquing Key Arguments for the Traditional Text - A Defense of Textual Criticism


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2009)

Here are some by Dr. Leland Ryken...
SermonAudio.com - What You Need to Know About English Bible Translations
SermonAudio.com - Puritan Views of the Bible
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=82207155190


----------

